# Summer Project



## e.Blackstar (Mar 31, 2005)

Okay...a few friends and I (including our own Celebrochwen and eledhel11) have decided to undertake the task of making the Blockbuster Motion Picture event of all Blockbuster Motion Picture events-Lord of the Rings with action figures! Anne, me, and Liz came up with this during Science class this morning, and we drafted Mel into it too. Liz has ALL (or close to all) of Burger King's LotR action figure toys from when FotR came out, and we are going to use them in part. My yard and the surrounding area is perfect in the summer for filming, and my friend Hannah (who is reading over my shoulder  ) is kindly lending us her camcorder.

Any thoughts, comments, snide remarks, or advice?


----------



## eledhel11 (Mar 31, 2005)

All right, e.Blackstar, I shouldn't be posting this. I don't have any advice to give, 'cause I'm part of it, and if I had advice I'd tell it to your face. I just wanted to say: I am _*SO EXCITED*_ about this. Ya could probably tell, 'cause of the way I was acting in Science class. This is going to rock! Oh, cool, I just reread your post, and I saw that you're borrowing Hannah's camera. Awesome! Thanks, Hannah!
To Ithilwen, if you can read this, and haven't heard about this from us already: Do ya wanna do this with us? The distance thing would be an issue, but we'd make it work. For those who don't know, Ithilwen is among those who live in my general area, along with e.Blackstar and Celebrochwen. To anyone else, any tips or comments would be apreciated (like e.Blackstar already said). We're going to follow the movie, mostly, with some "interruptions" as the narrator copes with the non-book parts. What do people think?
Once more, I'm *SO EXCITED*. And now the people near me in the computer lab think I'm strange. I'm supposed to be working on my English essay, but that isn't going to happen.


----------



## Hammersmith (Mar 31, 2005)

Try to get hold of the 2 disc Monty Python _Quest For The Holy Grail_, in which they reproduce the Camelot scene using only lego. And find somewhere to upload it when you're finished


----------



## e.Blackstar (Apr 1, 2005)

Oh yeah! Ithilwen is participating too! (Shout to Laura!) lol

I am so going to try to upload it upon completion, but it may not work. Anyway...we're going to try to have a planning meeting on Friday so anyone with ideas either post there at any point (even after Friday) or email me at [email protected]

Peace out!

Oh yeah..we decided that we aren't gonna follow the movie so much, but start out by the movie, then at the first major 'breakaway' from the book we're gonna have an interruption of sorts (long story) and then follow the book after that. We also made up some previews for before the movieness: The Butterfly Effect, Scary Movie 3, Finding Nemo (by far the funniest preview) and Confessions of a Teenage Drama Queen. Heh heh.

Its going to be done under the title thingy- Morelen Cinema (E. Morelen is my penname) presents...a MAYSHELK production...

etc.

NOTE: This is not a parody. It's a faithful adaptation of the greatest literary acheivement of all time- done in action figures.


----------

